# Corbeille OX 10.3.2



## tryskelle (24 Janvier 2004)

Bonsoir

Comment fait-on pour changer l'apparence de la corbeille ?
J'ai des icônes de corbeille en stock, mais ne sais pas comment modifier l'icône initiale  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Merci
Tryskelle


----------



## Dark Templar (24 Janvier 2004)

Pour changer les icônes du système tels que celui de la corbeille, utilise CandyBar.


----------

